# My Daughter's Favorite Jokes



## BG (Apr 2, 2009)

Here are some of the jokes that are floating around our house lately...


What do you call a cow with no legs? 

**** Ground Beef****

What do you call a cow with no legs in the middle of the highway?

****Speed bump****

What kind of music did the Pilgrims dance to?

**** Plymouth *ROCK* ****

Why wouldn't the skeleton cross the road?

****He didn't have any guts****


----------



## Theognome (Apr 2, 2009)

DON'T make me post some of mine- they are far worse groaners than these. You daughter shows humorous restraint at a young age. Consider yourself blessed.

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 2, 2009)




----------

